# Problem with my furbaby!



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ladies (and gents if you are out there!  )

My little moggie is not right and i would love some advice.  She is about 8 years old and i have her and her daughter (only 6 months younger - poor little mite!).  Anyway, she used to be really affectionate, and sat on me all the time.  when i was pregnant, she was very protective of me and used to curl up on my bump at any available opportunity.

She went a bit quiet on me after m was born - and to be fair, they don't get half the attention that they deserve these days  as things are so hectic.  After M started walking (don't know if that is relevant, but thought it worth mentioning!), she started being odd and weeing on the carpet   . this seems to have got worse recently so i took her to the vets a few weeks ago.  She has also lost a lot of weight.

The vet wasn't worried about her and said she was healthy - and to perhaps change her food.  he wondered if her behaviour change could be that she feels pushed out with M taking over. (she was very much 'top dog' so to speak before, whereas M most definitely is now!!)

Since then, she has definitely lost more weight, and is still weeing on the carpet etc, knowing full well i can see her.  she cries a lot and just is not happy at all.  

last night she did something absolutely shocking - my friend was giving her lots of love and cuddles, and she did get on her lap.  Then, and i'm still stunned about it, she wee'd on her lap!!   i have never known a cat do that before, and it is SO out of character.

Anyone got any suggestions? I feel so awful that my little fur baby is unhappy.


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Sallywags,

I have 4 cats (3 girlies and a little boy) all was well until about 6 months ago when my 10 year old girl started weeing everywhere (yes including my lap). At the time the vets said it was stress cystitus and treated her accordingly.

To cut a long story short, some cats, if stressed (even though they don't look it) will remark their territory i.e. peeing

My brother who is a vet says to try and ignore it when she does it, but more importantly when you clean up afterwards they don't like the cleaner smell and then they feel that they have to pee again on the same spot.

Have you tried using a special pet cleaner (I think Kleenez do one). if not a non perfumed cleaner.

Also have you tried giving her a bed higher up as they feel more secure if they can get away from everything.

We also have problems with another male cat in the area so it might be wise to investigate any "visitors" and see if you can run them off your cats territory with a water gun etc.

Unfortunately even with all that we still have accidents and I think that is just one of those thing with some cats.

I hope some of this helps.

Julie


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Julie , thanks hun - i'm concerned that she has lost weight too though, even though the vet seemed to think she was healthy? she definitely doesn't look healthy to me!

interestingly she doesn't pee in the same spot - whereas my sister had a cat that would use the same 2 or 3 spots.  it's really random and usually in open spaces - which again strikes me as odd, as all the cats i've ever had before would choose a corner etc?

my other cat had stress cystitis, and she would pee fresh blood she had it so badly.  there is no blood, and no real obvious smell with this - and it seems to be really small amounts.

i think i may take her back anyway...


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

How strange....

Have you changed her food lately?? cos sometimes they don't like new stuff... Is she drinking more because that would suggest something..

I know it is hard with our fur babies but maybe she is just after some more love and attention....    

They are soooo human sometimes that it is scary.

Hope there is nothing major wrong and all settles down soon.

Julie


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm, yes i have changed her food - but she was acting wierd to start with.

She didn't like the last food i got (neither of them did - and we had a 10kg bag!!   ) so i changed it to one the vet recommended, and they both seem to like this one.


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

It does sound stress related to me - I was told cats soiling where they 'shouldn't' was a sign of stress.  Is there anywhere in the house your cat can make it's own - a room where M can't go?  Another thing to do is if you cat does have a favourite spot, don't clean it too much.  I know that sounds awful, but as Julie has said, animals rely on smells so if you're constantly cleaning (which you may do with M getting about), you're cleaning away a) all the territorial smells that your cat has made and b) all the familar, safe smells it associates with you.

Have you tried Feliway?  It's a plug in scent thing which is meant to de-stress cats - your vet will know of it and may sell it.

As for weight loss, I'm always convinced my cat loses weight this time of year, but think it's down to different summer fur.  I take it your vet has weighed your cat??

Claire 
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sal I'd get them to run some bloods just to be sure. It may be nothing serious but it's best to check when a cat is lossing weight for an unexplained reason


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

My cats always seem to lose weight in the summer but with the other symptoms too I would def get her checked out again  
Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

the vet didn;t weigh her - and i think she has lost loads. I am going to take her back to the vets when i get 5 minutes!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello there!

As soon as I read your post I recognised those symptoms from my old cat - you need to get her kidneys checked.

My old cat started wetting outside the box and losing weight, but at first I just thought she was being naughty. It was when she started being obviously in pain that I got her checked and by then it was too late. 

Has the vet checked her kidneys? I'm surprised he thinks she's healthy if she's losing weight. See, if it was a behavioural thing after the baby was born it might make sense, but it's only since your bab started walking and that sounds like a coincidence to me.

Catch it now and you can probably do something about it - there are special foods for kidney function, etc. Maybe take her to a different vet?
Cats have so much pride - it would be very rare for particularly a girl cat to pee to make a point. And boy cats only mark their territory, not jusrt randomly pee around, especially after eight years of good behaviour in the same home.

Hope that helps - good luck to your mog!

xxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks hun - that's what i thought.  sometimes when she is weeing she cries while she is doing it, which bothers me.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh sounds like it must be a wee/kidney infection or something surely poor little thing


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, and she only seems to do teeny amounts too - but it's not strong and there's no obvious blood in it (which there was when the other one had an infection).  i'm not convinced she does it when i'm not in the house either, which then makes me think that it's behavioural again.... feels like i'm going round in circles a bit!

def a trip to the nice vet...


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Only just seen your post.  

I'm a VN and would def recommend that you take your little cat back to the vets and ask for a blood test.  If you can take a urine sample with you aswell then all the better.  Any noticable weight loss in a cat should be investigated especially if she has changes in her urination aswell.  I think cystitis or kidney problems may be the cause here although obviously no one can make a diagnosis online.

Let us know how you get on
Scooter


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Scooter thanks hun - but how on earth do you get a urine sample off a cat?!?!?!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! Good point! My cat just had a blood test...


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a similar problem of collecting a wee sample but apparently the vets have special litter that you can use.

Hope moggy is feeling a bit better soon

Julie


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes, you can get special litter from the vets that doesn't absorb the urine.  Sorry - I should have mentioned that before!!  

Scooter


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

hmm - any tips on how to get a cat to use a litter tray then?!?! she hasn't had one for years!! 
I'm not making this easy, am i?!?!


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Trust me if you put it down they will use it. You just need to be sure it is the right cat !!!!! 

If you shut the cat flap as well they will use it then

Julie


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Sally good luck hope everything goes well at the vets.

It's such a worry .... my little cat is going on Thursday and I know it's going to be bad news


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

hunny ..  its not and that it is something easily treatable    
Cat x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, trying to avoid google, getting myself in a right state!  We've just had a cuddle, now I'm bawling my eyes out, am so scared feel like somethings tearing me apart, it hurts like hell.  Will let you know how thursday goes xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh hunny ..KEEP AWAY FROM THE GOOGLE it is lethal ..I did that once when they told me I had an enlarged spleen ..by the time I had finished I had a major disease .. but it wasn't at all they just put it down to an infection ..but worried myself half to death looking .. but I know how precious my furbabies are to me   will send you furbaby positive vibes hunny         
Cat x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

wouldloveababycat said:


> Ahhh hunny ..KEEP AWAY FROM THE GOOGLE it is lethal ..I did that once when they told me I had an enlarged spleen ..by the time I had finished I had a major disease .. but it wasn't at all they just put it down to an infection ..but worried myself half to death looking .. but I know how precious my furbabies are to me  will send you furbaby positive vibes hunny
> Cat x




I know just what you mean. Last time I googled a symptom I had cancer and needed everything below the waist removed for the smallest chance of survival. 

Sally, how is your cat now? It does sound a lot like my mum's cat who had kidney problems but also, a bit like my boy cat but instead of weeing everywhere is throwing up everywhere and losing weight rapidly - last time he did that it was stress due to decorating. I also once had a cat that got stress cystitis due to me revamping my garden! 
The only other thing I can think of is, if it is stress related at all, maybe some feliway might help calm her. I am going to get some for my boy this afternoon and, if that doesn't work, he's off to the vets for a check up just in case.

 for your fur baby and extra cuddles if M lets you.

C~x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes I think what I had was fatal ..I must be a miracle


----------

